# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Pse flamuri shqiptar ka një shqiponjë me dy koka?

## lis

Te jem i sinqerte me te gjithe aderuesit e ketij forumi(me korigjoni ne gaboj) une kam mesuar nga historia se  flamuri kombetar per here te pare eshte ngritur nga familja e Gjergj Kastriotit Skenderbeu domethene nga babai i tij Gjon Kastrioti.
Flamurin me dy krere ose dy koke e kane dhe serbet ashtu edhe ruset, duke perjashtuar vetem ngjyrat.
Pyetja ime qe kerkon pergjigje vetem nga ata qe e njohin mire historine shqipetare te avancuar eshte:
A eshte e vertete qe flamuri i Gjon Kastriotit eshte flamur shqipetar dhe jo i huazuar?
Ate flamur e ka ngritur vetem Gjon Kastrioti ne principaten e tij?
Perse ka dy koke?
Perse ka ngjashmeri me flamurin serb?
Kur e ka ngritur per here te pare Gjon Kastrioti flamurin dhe perse te gjithe shqipetaret zgjodhen per flamur kombetar, flamurin e tij?

Mund te kem edhe pyetje te tjere, por neqoftese ndonjeri do denjonte te pergjgej, une do ta falenderoja ne menyre te sinqerte

----------


## ALBA

Kastriotet Zbulohet ne Kishen e Shenandout nje afresk qe paraqet shqipnjen e vertete te flamurit tone. Qysh nga koha e Skenderbeut nuk kishte ndonje dokument zyrtar qe ta vertetonte prejardhjen e simbolit tone pervec vules zyrtare te prijesit shqiptar. 
Shqiponja dykrenare e Kastriotëve e zbuluar në Rodon
Deri më sot nuk kishim një vizatim autentik të shqiponjës së këtij flamuri, e cila dihet që është me shqiponjë dykrenare në fushë të kuqe siç na e dokumenton Barleti dhe historianët e tjerë. Gjurma e vulës së Skenderbeut e lënë mbi një akt zyrtarë të tij e ka shqiponjën dykrenare, por vizatimi i sajë është parë si i përshtatur me formën rrumbullake që e qarkon atë, si rendom praktikohet në vula, dhe si do e shohim më poshtë ky mendim është i drejtë


Rasti e solli që shqiponja e Kastriotëve e pikturuar në një afresk të zbulohet mbrenda tokës arbërore e jo në kancelaritë e arkivat e huaja, si ruhen shumica e dokumenteve të historisë tonë.
Pas kthimit të disa pronave kishtare komuniteteve fetare, filloi dhe interesimi i këtyre të fundit për studimin e tyre, ruajtjen dhe rindertimin. Një nder këto prona është Kisha e Shnandout në Rodon (sot fshati Muzhel), ku ruhet dhe shqiponja e pikturuar e Kastriotëve, Për këtë kishë dokumentet flasin që e kanë ndertuar Gjon Kastrioti ose i biri, heroi ynë i njohur Skenderbeu. 

Gjatë viteve kur Gjon Kastrioti I u mund nga osmanët, atij i lanë në pronësi zonat e Mysjes, që përfshijnë edhe Rodonin dhe këtu thonë se zotëroi gjatë disa viteve edhe Skenderbeu përpara se të çlironte Krujën. Një legjendë e shënuar nga konsulli austrohungarez i Shkodrës Teodor Ippen në fillim të shekullit tonë, thotë se këtë kishë e ndertoi Mamica Kastrioti, por e saktë është që kjo kishë funksiononte në vitet kur Skenderbeu filloi të ndertonte kështjellën e Rodonit, që eshtë në afersi të kishës. Po ky autor na njofton se ruheshin dhe themelet e Manastirit që ishte ngjitur me kishën, por që sot dallohen me vështërsi. Në kuadrin e 500 vjetorit të vdekjes së Skenderbeut në Rodon u bënë kerkime mbi fortesën e Rodonit, dhe më këtë rast na është dhënë dhe përshkrimi i rrënojave të kësaj kishe, e me gjendjen në të cilën është rrënoja sotë kuptojmë se shkatërrimi ka vazhduar edhe gjatë këtyre 30 vjetëve.
Është kujdesi dhe interesi i At Zef Pëllumbit që i nisur nga gjurmët e afreskave në muret e kësaj faltorje të vjetër e quan në zbulimin e kësaj shqiponje. Deri më sot është zbuluar vetëm një siperfaqe e vogël e këtij afresku që falë natyrës dhe punës me mjete cilësore të realizuar para pesë shekujsh ajo u ruajtë.
Shqiponja është në afreskun e realizuar në brezin e poshtëm të faqes së harkuar të murit të absidës. Në krahun e majtë të shqiponjës dallohet figura e një kalorsi e majtas e djathtas këtyre janë edhe shenjat e pazbuluara plotësishtë, siç duket edhe të dy shqiponjave të tjera. Këto do dallohen e të studiohen pasi të pastrohet afresku tërësishtë. 

Shqiponja është e pikturuar me ngjyrë të kuqe të hapur mbi suva të bardhë dhe në disa pjesë na ka arritur e dëmtuar, por që dallohet qartë se është me dy kokë. Pasqyrimi tek fotografija që po botojmë është e bërë me objektiv nga e djathta e sajë, kështu që na përfytyron një zmadhim nga ky krah, por ajo në të dy krahët është simetrike. Fiksimi fotografik në këtë pozicion u bë, sepse trualli deri lart është i mbushur me mbeturina ndertimi e dhera dhe ato nuk pastrohen, për ta ruajtur monumentin nga lagështira e tëpërt e shirave të stinës së dimrit. Sipas mendimit të studiuesit të artit mesjetar Mustafa Arapi afresku është veper e një piktori profesionist, mjafton të shohësh vizatimin e kthetrave dhe kuptohet që është frut i një dore të shkathët të një piktori me përvojë. Kjo bie në sy edhe nga vrojtimi i figurës së kalorsit që sot për vetë fazën e zbulimit të afreskut nuk ka një gjykim se kujt figure historike ose religjioze i kushtohet.



Nuk na është ruajtur nga shekulli 15 asnjë flamur kombëtar relike, që ta njohim deri më sot dhe as një vizatim autentik i shqiponjës së tij, që është shqiponja e Kastriotëve. Studiuesit kanë konkluduar se shqiponja e flamurit kombëtarë na u ruajtë në vizatimet e krijuara sipas shembëlltyrës së sajë e shijeve estetiko-emocionale që ruante e krijonte tradita shqiptare. Kjo është dhe rezultat i ndryshimit që kanë shqiponjat e ruajtura nga pasardhësit e derës së Kastriotëve. Forma e vizatimit të shqiponjës së gdhendur në emblemën mbi varrin e Konstandin Kastriotit nuk është identike me trajtën e gravuar në një liber uratash që i kushtohet një pasardhësi tjetër të Skenderbeut, as me shqiponjat e gdhendura mbi varret e dy nipave të tjerë të heroit tonë që i njohim e ruhen në Itali, as me shqiponjën e emblemës së nipit tjetër i njohur në histori me emrin Skenderbeu i Ri, emblemë që ruhet e vizatuar me ngjyra në dorëshkrim në bibliotekën Marciana në Venecie. Më e afërt është Shqiponja e vulës së Skenderbeut, por dhe kjo jo identike për arsyet që i thamë më lartë. Shqiponja dykrenare e flamurit tonë kombëtar është vizatuar sipas këtyre shqiponjave e që nga shekulli 15 pati ndryshime nga ajo që u pranua e u vendos në flamurin e arbërve me 2 mars 1444.

Ja vlen të themi dhe dy fjalë për monumentin që Donika Kastrioti i ngriti nipit të sajë, K. Kastriotit në varrezat e kishës Santa Maria La Nova në Napoli. Emblemën e gdhendur në dy anët e monumentit mortor e ka botuar studiuesi italian Padilione në vitin 1870 dhe më vonë arbëreshi Z. Skiroi në Palermo në vitin 1904. Pothuajse të gjithë studiuesit shqiptarë i drejtoheshin kësaj shqiponje dhe shpesh herë ka krijuar dhe keqinterpretime per kurorat që ka sipër dy kokave, deri sa më 1967 u bë e njohur nga Dh. Pilika dhe shqiponja e vulës së Skenderbeut. Në një botim shkencor heraldik të vitit 1926, studiuesit italian emblemën heraldike të monumentit të K. Kastriotit e kanë klasifikuar si emblemë të një pasardhësi të derës së Skenderbeut. Tashi që u njoh shqiponja e Kastriotëve pa kurora mbi dy krerët rikonfirmon atë që Prof. Dhimitër Pilika ka shkruar, se kurorat janë shtesa të pasardhësve të Kastriotasve në dheun e huaj, por na hap dhe një dritare për ta kufizuar dhe datën kur është realizuar afresku më shqiponjën Kastriotase të Shnandout të Rodonit.

Skenderbeu gjatë fuqizimit të pozitës së tij pretendonte se ai ishte pasues i shtetit të Balshajve e synonte për një shtrirje territoriale të shtetit për të arritur zotërimet e gjëra të atyre të kryezotit të Arbërit, Balsha II. Në këtë periudhë Skenderbeu filloi të praktikoi në vulën e tij shtetërore, krahas shqiponjës dykrenare të trashëguar nga dera atërore edhe yllin gjashtëcepash të Balshajve, por asnjëherë shqiponjën e kurorzuar. Vula që njohim është e vitit 1459, pra dhe afresku duhet të jetë realizuar para këtij viti.
Faza në të cilën është zbulimi dhe studimi i këtij afresku të kishës së Shnandout na kanë shpalosur shqiponjën e Kastriotëve, që është njëkohësishtë dhe shqiponja e flamurit kombëtar shqiptar, por muret e kishës kanë gjurmë dhe të afreskave të tjera e ndoshta do na japin dhe dëshmi epigrafike ose dhe skena të jëtës së atij shekulli. Kisha dokumentohet se ka funksiunuar deri në shekullin e 17, por shpeshherë ka mbetur pa famulltar e kujdestar, kurse një gojëdhanë thotë se ajo u dëmtua rëndë nga një termet i mesit të shek. 19. Materiali arkeologjik flet për një tempull shumë më të hershëm në atë truall e për rreth ka patur dhe dy kisha të tjera të dokumentuara që nga shekulli 12-13. Në Rodon thotë Barleti Skenderbeu shpinte familjen dhe shkonte edhe vetë për pushime e gjueti në periudhat në mes të betejave. Kisha e Shnandout lidhet si një ansambël me shumë vlera me kështjellën e Rodonit, që e ndërtoi Skenderbeu në valën e luftës.

----------


## Toro

Shqiponja dykrenare eshte nje simbol i lashte. Per here te pare e kane perdorur romaket. Simbolizonte bashkimin e dy perandorive romake ( asaj te perendimit me kryeqytet Romen dhe asaj te lindje me kryeqytet Konstandinopojen -sot Stamboll). Pas renies se Perandorise Romake te perendimit, u perdor nga Perandoria Romake e Lindjes ( e ashtuquajtura Bizant). Me kalimin e shekujve dhe perhapjen e kristianizmit si fe, Bizanti u kthye nga nje shtet teokratik, ndersa shqiponja dykrenare u be simbol i fese se ketij shteti. Keshtu popujt barbare sllave  qe u kristianizuan  perdoren shqiponjen dykrenare si simbol te fese ortodokse. Gjon Kastrioti dhe ai si ortodoks perdori shqiponjen dykrenare si embleme te familjes se tij.I biri, Gjergj Kastrioti - Skenderbeu, kur u kthye ne Kruje , ngriti pikerisht flamurin me kete shqiponje dykrenare duke rivendikuar pronat e te atit te marra nga sulltani, njekohesisht duke shpallur Pavaresine dhe Bashkimin e shqiptareve nen flamurin e Kastrioteve. Historia e lavdishme e Skenderbeut u be simbol i bashkimit te shqiptareve, te qendreses se tyre ndaj pushtuesve osmane. Ne kete menyre flamuri i Kastrioteve me shqiponjen dykrenare u be simbol i pandashem i gjithe mbare shqiptareve.
Flamuri origjinal i Kastrioteve ka qene me ngjyre te bardhe ( simbol i krishterimit perendimor- kisha ortodokse shqiptare e asaj kohe ishte ne vartesi te Papes , jo te Patriarkanes), shiponjen dykrenare ( simbol i ortodoksise)dhe kuroren princerore . Me pas me myslimanizimin ne mase te shqiptareve, ngjyra e flamurit u be e kuqe9 ngjyra e myslimaneve -shih flamurin turk) me shqiponjen dykrenare te zeze, duke simbolizuar  bashkimin e gjithe shqiptareve myslimane dhe te krishtere.


Per tu shenuar eshte se pervec perdorimt si embleme ne Serbi , Rusi e gjetke, shqiponja dykrenare eshte dhe simbol ne flamurin me ngjyre te verdhe te kishes ortodokse greke.

----------


## Skerdi Sika

Korrekt si me lart, veçse koha gabim: simboli filloi të përdoret së pari nga Bizanti.

----------


## lis

Faleminderit Alba dhe Toro per interesin e treguar duke prure ketu disa shkrime analitike, karshi "shqetesimit" tim.
Kalofshi nje mbremje sa me te kendshme.

----------


## lis

Toro c`po me thua more djale se nuk te lexova me vemendje gjithshka.
Gjon Kastrioti orthodoks?
Te keqen mos me thyej zemren.
Prejardhja e familjes se Gjon Kastriotit mendohet te jete nga Dibra e Poshtme ose nga Guri i Bardhe i Matit dhe sikur e dime nga historia , ne ate kohe te gjithe shqiptaret e veriut kane qene katolike.
Nga doli orthodoks Gjon Kastrioti?
Edhe Himara ka qene katolike, te pakten per te shmangur hipotezat e ndonjerit qe e trajton problemin e katolicizmit si ceshtje me vete dhe prejardhjen e Gjon Kastriotit gjithashtu qe thuhet nga ndonje se eshte nga viset e poshtme te jugut te Shqiperise.
Ju lutem me sqaroni dhe mos e komplikoni me tutje kete problem.
*Gjon Kastrioti orthodoks?*

----------


## Fiori

Teme interesante... Para dy ditesh me pyeti nje amerikan ne lidhje me shqiponjen dy krenare dhe une me aq sa dija ja lidha shpjegimin me familjen e Kastrioteve. Megjithese per cudine time dukej se ai dinte me shume mbi historine shqiptare se une  :buzeqeshje: 

Pershendetje (po e ndjek me kenaqsi kete teme)

----------


## Toro

Lis,
Gjon Kastrioti dhe te gjithe princat shqiptare ishin ORTODOKSE. Ose me mire te themi UNITE! Ne ate kohe kisha ortodokse e Arberise varej jo nga Patriarkana, por nga Vatikani. Zbatohen dogmat ortodokse, prifterinjte jane me mjeker si ortodokset, simbolet jane te njejta si te ortodokseve ( berja e kryqit, ikonat, flamuret etj), por administratohen nga Vatikani. Te njejtin status kane pasur ortodokset e Sicilise, ata te Arberise, te disa ishujve te detit Jon.Te njejtin status sot kane kishat ortodokse te vendeve baltike ( Estoni, Lituani, Letoni), te Hungarise dhe Cekise ( per keto dy te fundit nuk jam i sigurt). Gjithashtu dhe disa kisha ORTODOKSE GREKE sot ne Greqi, jane unite dmth nen administrimin e Vatikanit, jo te Athines apo te Patriarkanes se Stambollit. Prandaj shperndarja gjeografike e sotme e katolikeve dhe ortodoksve nuk ka te beje me te qenit apo jo te Gjon Kastriotit katolik apo jo.

----------


## lis

Toro a nuk me thua se cfare feje kane pasur shqipetaret nga Shkumbini e lart, domethene ne kohen e Bizantit?
Se ne hartat greke bizantine rezulton qe  Greqia nepermjet nacionalizmit te saj fetar, kufirin e kishte deri lart ne Shkumbin.
Shkodra , Lezha, Puka, Tropoja, Dibra, ose te gjitha trevat e zones se veriut shqipetar duke kaluar deri ne Dalmaci kane qene katolike.
Si ka mundesi qe Skenderbeu te kete qene orthodoks dhe populli te kete qene katolik?
Pastaj perse deri ne ditet e sotshme ne veri te Shqiperise eksistojne akoma katolike si pershembull ne Shkoder, Mirdite, Lezhe, lac, Puke, Fandet katolike te Kosoves etj?
Perse Himara edhe me letrat e udheheqesve te saj ,Bocareve katolike , i drejtoheshin Vatikanit dhe jo Patriakanes?
*Neqoftese keni mundesi dhe te dhena, mund te me pergjigjeni*
Sinqerisht Lis.

----------


## Toro

I nderuar Lis, ke nje kontradikte ne ato qe thua. Jemi ke Historia, dhe historia flet me fakte dhe me data, jo me politika nacionalizmi:
*
Se ne hartat greke bizantine rezulton qe Greqia nepermjet nacionalizmit te saj fetar, kufirin e kishte deri lart ne Shkumbin.*

Shtet me emer Greqi nuk ka pasur ne kohen e Bizantit. Shtet me emer Greqi ka pasur mbas 1821. Para kesaj date me gjej  te lutem qofte dhe nje shtet qe ka qene quajtur Greqi ( si teresi territoriale, jo si koncept nacional)?NUK KA PASUR! Aq me teper ne kohen e Perandorise Romake te Lindjes ( qe u quajt Bizant mbas shekullit te XVIII). Feja zyrtare e Perandorise ishte dogma ortodokse. Administrativisht meqe Arberia ( atehere nuk kishte as shtet te quajtur Shqiperi) i binte te ishte ne vijen e ndarjes se dy Perandorive , ne ndarjen administrative te dy Kishave. Shkodra dhe Lezha ne kohen e Gjon Kastriotit ishin nen sundimin venedikas .  Ndersa persa i perket Miredites, Lacit , Pukes mundet qe katoliket kane levizur me vone aty ( pas pushtimit osman). Arberia ( principata e Arberise) perfshihej ne ate kohe ne Temen e Ilirise ( ndarje administrative bizantine) dhe feja e saj zyrtare ishte ortodoksia. Por per arsye te cilat une nuk i di ose nuk kam te dhena per momentin, administrativisht nga ana fetare ishte nen varesine e Vatikanit. Nje arsye mund te jete ( sugjeroj) se nga ana praktike, arberit i kishin humbur lidhjet dhe mundesite per lidhje me Konstandinopojen per shkak te pushtimit turk ( 1345) te zones qe lidhte Krujen ( principaten e Arberit) me Konstandinopojen. Ne ate kohe te vetmet territore te Bizantit qe nuk kishin rene ne duar te turqve ishin Arberia dhe nje pjese e vogel e Despotatit te Epirit. Ishujt jonike ishin nen sundimin venecian, si dhe disa qytete ne Peloponez. Te gjitha keto zona ne pamundesi per te pasur lidhje me Konstandinopojen, krijuan lidhje dhe erdhen ne varesi te Vatikanit, por njekohesisht ruajten dogmen sipas tradites ortodokse.

----------


## hope31

Teme interesante dhe debati po aq interesant.
Ne pritje te shkrimeve te tjera.

----------


## Eni

> _Postuar më parë nga Toro_ 
> 
> *
> Ndersa persa i perket Miredites, Lacit , Pukes mundet qe katoliket kane levizur me vone aty ( pas pushtimit osman). *



Toro,

mund ta zgjerosh nje cik me shume mendimin e mesiperm per Mirditen?

----------


## lis

Toro "gabime" terminologjike bejme duke njehesuar te sotshmen me te kaluaren por une u mundova ti percaktoj si njesi territoriale dhe per baze mora krahinat e sotshme per te bere nje dallim me te qarte.
Greqi e di qe nuk ka pasur ne kohen e Bisantit dhe nuk ka pasur gjithshtu Itali.
Nuk po flas me nje gjuhe politike dhe aq me shume me nje gjuhe nacionaliste por po mundohem ashtu sikur e shihni te lexoj dhe mesoj dicka te re dhe te avancuar pertej asaj historie te predikuar deri me sot.
Pyetjet e mia *pa dalur nga tema qe kemi per diskutim*, jane keto.
*Romaket me ardhjen e Krishtit,ishin me pare katolike apo orthodokse?*
*Banoret e Gadishullit Ilirik ne fillimet e tyre ishin katolike apo orthodokse?*
*Greket me pare se te beheshin orthodokse, ishin katolike, apo qe ne fillimet e predikimit te dogmave kishin pranuar vetem orthodoksine?*
*Thraket me ardhjen e Krishtit gjithashtu, ishin katolike apo orthodokse?*
Dihet se ne vitet kur lindin Krishterimi, kishim vetem Thrake, helene, romake dhe ilire.
Gjithnje pyetje jane te lidhura me temen qe diskutojme, keshtu qe ndonjeri nuk duhet te paragjykoje ose mendoje se kemi dalur jashte diskutimit te debatit.

----------


## Toro

Kriza ne gjirin e Kristianizmit fillon me ndarjen e kishave ( shqizmen) ne vitin 1034 me duket. Per tu shenuar eshte se para ndarjes nuk kishin keto ndryshime qe kane sot. Ortodokset normalisht duhet ta kishin ata emrin "Katholike" ( fjale qe vjen nga greqishtja dhe do te thote "te drejtet"). Por fjala katolike u adoptua me pare nga Vatikani dhe keshtu ngeli per shekujt qe vijne me vone. Per kunder peshe perkrahesit konservatore qe kerkonin zbatimin e dogmes sipas rregullave te vjetra adoptuan emrin "orthodokse". Pra nese mund te themi me pak fjale, romaket , greket e te gjithe te tjeret ne pergjithesi zbatonin deri ne 1034 ate qe quajme sot "dogme ortodokse". Nuk do te ndalem se ku eshte ndryshimi midis dogmave pasi njohurite per kete ceshtje i kam te kufizuara dhe besoj se jane ceshtje qe mund te trajtohen ne forumet fetare, jo ne forumin e historise. Ajo qe ka rendesi eshte se "katolike" duhej te ishin quajtur ata qe sot quhen "ortodokse" .Mirepo perfaqesuesit e kishave te perendimit e adoptuan te paret emrin "katolike" dhe u ngeli i tille, ndonese sipas normave fetare te kohes ata nuk ishin te tille.  Po te perdorim emertimet e sotme, si romaket, si greket dhe te gjithe banoret e gadishullit Ilirik ishin ortodokse.


Per Enin.
Mirdita si qytet eshte shume me i ri se sa banime te tjera shqiptare. Gjate shekujve VI -XII, popullsia vendase ne rajonin e Shqiperise njihet te kete bere jo vetem emigrime ne territore te largeta ( migrime te jashtme) por edhe brenda per brenda territorit shqiptar ( migrime te brendshme). Keshtu gjate dyndjeve te fiseve barbare ne Ballkan si hunet, visigothet, gothet, sllaveve dhe me vone te normaneve, frengjve,latineve etj. popullata vendase per mbrojtje ka qene e detyruar te levize brenda per brenda territorit te vendit ne lokalitete me te favorshme dhe me te mbrojtura. Keshtu psh si pasoje e dyndjes se sllaveve ne Jug, banoret e Albanopulit u detyruan te rivendosen ne Kruje, ndersa ata te Apollonise se lashte u zhvendosen atje ku sot eshte Vlora, kurse  banoret e Dodones se lashte u terhoqen ne Konicen dhe Janinen e sotme. Gjate rrethimit te dyte apo te trete ( nuk jam i sigurt per kete) te Krujes, otomanet themeluan Elbasanin ( ne turqisht do te thote "vendi qe sundon") per ta perdorur si baze per inkursione ushtarake ndaj Krujes.Pas pushtimit te plote te Shqiperise ne Elbasan u rivendosen dhe banore te fshatrave perreth, qe ne kohen e rrethimit te Krujes kishin braktisur trojet e tyre nga frika e raprezaljve otomane. Ka shume mundesi qe dhe me Mirditen te kete ndodhur dicka e tille. Nje evidence tjeter qe perforcon idene se popullsia vendase ( shqiptare) ka levizur ne keto qytete jane dhe emrat shqiptare qe kane keto qytete. Sllavet kishin zakon kur pushtonin nje vend, pervec perpjekjeve per asimilim te popullsise vendase, ndryshonin dhe sllavizonin emrat e fshatrave dhe qyteteve qe pushtonin. Keshtu shpjegohen emertimet sllave ne te gjithe Shqiperine, madje emertime te tilla gjen dhe sot e kesaj dite deri ne Peloponez9 deri atje arriti perandoria e Stefan Dushanit). Popullsia vendase, duke mos dashur te perzihej me pushtuesit dhe per tiu larguar masakrimeve dhe asimilimit ose gjende rrugezgjidhje duke u endur neper male ose rivendosej ne fshatra dhe qytete te reja qe logjikisht do te kishin emertime shqiptare, jo sllave.

----------


## DeuS

Nje sqarim te vogel kam une dhe nuk i perket fort temes por debatit qe po lexoj me lart ... 

keni degjuar te gjithe per Kishen e shenjte  " Shenanoi " ose " Shen Andoi " e cila ndodhet ne Lac , por nuk jam i sigurte nese keni degjuar ndonjehere per nje vend te shenjte jo me pak se Kisha e Lacit , i cili ndodhet ne malin e Krujes dhe quhet " Sallsatik " ose me qarte " Sarisalltik " ?!
E pra ky vend sot e kesaj dite frekuentohet nga mijera Shqiptare ne vit dhe ka nje lidhje ndermjet nje tuneli fare te vogel direkt me Kishen e Lacit . Ky vend frekuentohet nga Bektashinjte ne pergjithesi si psh Krutanet , Beratasit , Tironcat etj por gabimisht njerezit qe shkojne e falen duke bere kurban kafshet etj nuk e dine mire qe " Sallsatiku " ka qene nje prift ortodoks i cili ka jetuar ne kohen e Skenderbeut. Te gjithe kete e thashe per t'ju kujtuar qe eshte shume e mundur qe Arberia dhe me mire Kruja ne ate kohe ka qene komplet ortodokse . Pas pushtimit nga turqit gjithcka ndryshoi " se mos me thote kush edhe ketu qe na ndryshuan fene me deshiren tone sic flasin ca tipa andej nga nje teme tjeter " dhe Kruja u kthye ne Muslimane biles qe i perkasin nje sekti Bektashiane si disa qytete te Shqiperise.

Edhe nje gje tjeter ju lutem te mos e thoni me se eshte mekat : Mos thoni me gjepura si puna e asaj qe keni thene me lart qe gjoja Skenderbeu ishte nga Dibra , Mati etj se eshte turp ti degjoje kush. Ka njerez qe kam degjuar edhe neper tavolina duke biseduar qe ..o po e kemi matjanin tone apo dibranin tone etj. Vetem qesh kur i degjoj dhe nuk para lodhem ti jam shume sqarime  :ngerdheshje: 

Se c'mu desh qe hyra ne kete debat se kuptoj por kokerr gruni e shkreta mendje lol 

Pershendetje ! :shkelje syri:

----------


## Eni

Toro,

Skizma e Madhe daton vitin 1054.

Eshte e vertete qe gjate dyndjeve barbare ne territoret shqiptare kemi rrudhje te popullsise dhe rilindje te vendbanimeve te reja. Nga sa di une, Apollonia u shkaterrua si vendbanim nga vershimi i Vjoses e jo ardhja e sllaveve, e kohe perpara ardhjes se ketyre te fundit.
Gjithesesi, nuk eshte ketu ceshtja.

Kapa Mirditen mqs e permende si te bere katolike te vone, duke hipotizuar se banoret katolike kane ardhur aty pas pushtimit osman, per te drejtuar & bazuar diskutimin ne fakte.

Une them te diskutojme me fakte, pasi nuk mjafton te thuhet se gjate pushtimit sllav apo atij osman ka patur levizje popullsish, e si rrjedhim logjik te themi se, rasti konkret, Mirdita na qenka bere katolike nga nje levizje popullsie gjate pushtimit osman.
P.sh. sipas, Stadtmüller, gjate dyndjeve barbare rrudhja e popullsis arberore ishte aq e madhe sa keto u kufizuan vetem ne nje zone malore, te cilen ai e percakton diku ne Mat, dhe se pjesa tjeter e territorit, pra zonat e ulta & bregdeti u populluan komplet nga popullsia e re e ardhur, ajo sllave. Pikerisht ne kete zone (Mat), Stadtmüller njeh pasardhesit e arberve mesjetare, shqiptaret e sotem, te cilet ne shekujt e mepasem, nen ndikimin e proceseve demografike, u zgjeruan e ripopulluan territoret e tyre te meparshme, arberore.
E drejte apo jo, gjithesesi, kjo eshte nje teze ne historiografi, e cila ka ngjallur teper debate, e cila megjithate fakton levizje te popullisise ne trevat shqiptare gjate mesjetes se hershme.

Hidhem tek Mirdita.
Ne Shqiperi deri ne shek XVII nuk ka patur nderrim ne mase te fese tek shqiptaret.
Dhe Dera e Mirdites mbahet mend te jete shfaqur perpara ketij shekulli si katolike. 
Islamizimi ne mase i shqiptareve daton pas ketij shekulli (XVII) e deri atehere, trevat ne Veri te Shkumbinit njiheshin si katolike nen varesine e Vatikanit.
Ato ne Jug te Shkumbinit, ishin nen varesine e Patrikanes se Konstandinopojes.


Lis,

*Romaket me ardhjen e Krishtit, ishin me pare katolike apo orthodokse?*

te krishtere.

*Banoret e Gadishullit Ilirik ne fillimet e tyre ishin katolike apo orthodokse?*
pagane, me pas nga Shek. IV e ketej njihen si te krishtere. Me Skizmen e Madhe, fillojne dhe percaktimet ne katolik & orthodhoks.

----------


## Eni

Wolf,

*" Sallsatiku " ka qene nje prift ortodoks i cili ka jetuar ne kohen e Skenderbeut*

Sarisallteku " apostoli bjond", nuk ka qene orthodhoks, por duke predikuar besimin e tij, bektashizmin, i perndjekur nga osmanet, ne trevat shqiptare ai ka levizur i maskuar si murg orthodhoks.

Kisha e njohur tek shqiptaret si Kisha e "Shna Noit", sipas nje mbishkrimi te gjetur ne muret e mbetura te nje manastiri franceskan, nga fillimi i shek XX, mbishkrim i cili daton me 1457,   thirrej nga franceskanet, _Sebaste_. Por qe shqiptaret e njohin si "Shna Noi", sipas Shenjti Anton, dhe po ne diten e ketij Shenjti mbildhen pelegrinet ne te per ta festuar.

----------


## lis

Eni duke dhene shpjegime individuale mund te ndodhe qe te dalim nga tema qe kemi per diskutim, prandaj le te qendrojme ne esence te diskutimit per te cilin kemi hapur dhe temen.
*Toro*
Do te futem ne disa detaje te vogla ose do te kerkoj nepermjet disa pyetjeve qe do ti drejtoj ty(faleminderit per konsideraten qe keni per mua si dhe faleminderit per kohen tuaj qe vini ne dispozicion jo vetem per mua por edhe shume vizitoreve te ketij forumi)disa shpjegime qe kane te bejne me kohera te peraferta te fillimpushtimit te tokave ilire nga pushtuesit osmane.

Nuk e di sa njohuri ke ne lidhje me orthodoksizmin evropian dhe pyetjet e mia qe do ju drejtohen ju jane:
1 Ne cilat vende te Evropes ka shtete orthodokse?
2 Ku lindi orthodoksizmi dhe si u imponua ne keto vende ose popuj, qe u krijuan me pas kombe dhe shtete dhe kush ishte ai komb qe dha kontribut ne imponimin e ketyre popujve per tu bere orthodokse?

Tani dalim te nje pyetje tjeter
1 Perse Gjon Kastriotit akoma dhe sot e kesaj dite nuk i eshte gjetur origjina e vertete ose prejardhja dhe gjithashka ka ngelur ne formen e nje aludimi ose hipoteze, pra thuhet se eshte dibran ose matjan ose mund te jete nga trevat e Shqiperise se jugut?
Ajo qe dime eshte se gruan e ka pasur malazese dhe orthodokse por per Gjonin nuk dime asgje edhe sepse gruaja e tij ose farefisi i saj i perkiste nje populli tjeter.
2 Perse ne historine serbe shkruhet qe ne vitin 1389, sllavet serbe luftuan bashke me Millosh Obiliqin(i cili vrau sulltanin e I te perandorise osmane) ne Fushe Kosove nderkohe sipas llogjikes dhe ndonje argumenti te dale, thuhet se Millosh Obiliqi ka pasur privilegje nga sulltani dhe hyrje dhe dalje te lirshme ne vend fushimin e pushtuesve osmane si dhe kontakte me sulltanin, nderkohe qe ne Fushe Kosove nuk ka ndodhur nje lufte e tille por ajo ka qene pertej ose ne anen tjeter te nje mali shume te larte dhe te pakalueshem edhe sot e kesaj dite te quajtur Karpan(dicka e tille sepse nuk e mbaj mend momentalisht emrin e atij mali)(kam lexuar dicka rreth ketij materiali por nuk mund ta vertetetoj se mund te jete i sakte).
Pra mbasi te me pergjigjeni me saktesi ketyre pyetjeve ne menyre te avancuar dhe te faktuar ose dokumentuar ne qoftese keni mundesi, shtroj pyetjen e trete

1 Si ndodhi qe flamuri i Gjon Kastriotit te behej flamuri i nje kombi sic ishte ky i yni?
2 Perse Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu u be hero nga shqipetaret?
3 Perse thuhej se Gjergj Kastrioti ishte i rrembyer ne femijeri nga turqit kur ne anen tjeter mund te bejme nje hipoteze se ai nuk mund te jete rrembyer por i jati tij Gjoni ka paguar shuma te majme ta shkolloje ate ne shkollat me te mira te asaj kohe ne perandorine osmane?

Eshte e lodhshme dhe kerkon investigim por besoj se mund te gjehet nje pergjigje e sakte ose gjysmake per ti a lene vazhdimin e vertetetimit te saj ne te ardhmen.

----------


## StterollA

Teme interesant kjo, ju faleminderit per materialet. 

Kam lexuar nje  teme te ngjajshme me kete ne forum; kete tema mund t'a lexoni duke klikuar ketu.

GJon Kastrioti supozohet qe eshte nga rrethi i Dibres, aty ku sot gjindet fshati Koxhaxhik. Kjo zone ne ate kohe ka qene e besimit katolik. Edhe sot ka disa familje dibrane qe mbajne fene katolike. Pak me number, por ka.

StterollA

----------


## Toro

*1 Ne cilat vende te Evropes ka shtete orthodokse?*

Pergjigja e sakte eshte : Ne asnje vend te Evropes. Te gjitha shtetet e Evropes jane shtete laike dhe jo fetare. Ne se pyetja juaj ne cilat shtete te Evropes ka ortodokse atehere pergjigja do te ishte : Ne vendet Balltike ( Lituani, Letoni, Estoni) , ne Ukraine, ne Bjellorusi, ne Rusi, Rumani, Ceki, Sllovaki, Moldavi, Serbi dhe Mal te Zi, ne Bosnje, ne Shqiperi, Maqedoni, Greqi, Hungari, Italine e jugut ( Sicili) , Qipro, Bullgari, Armeni, Gjeorgji. Pra pak a shume ne ate pjese te Evropes qe njihet me emrin Evropa Lindore. Ne disa nga keto shtete ortodokset perbejne shumicen e popullsise, ne disa perbejne pakicen. Zakonet dhe ritet fetare ne shume nga keto vende kane karakter nacional, pra jo ne te gjithe shtetet besimtaret ortodokse ushtrojne njesoj ritualet ortodokse. Psh. ortodoksia greke eshte e ndryshme ( ne disa aspekte) nga ortodoksia sllave, ortodoksia armene gjithashtu eshte e ndryshme nga ajo shqiptare etj etj.

*2 Ku lindi orthodoksizmi dhe si u imponua ne keto vende ose popuj, qe u krijuan me pas kombe dhe shtete dhe kush ishte ai komb qe dha kontribut ne imponimin e ketyre popujve per tu bere orthodokse?*

Ortodoksizmi lindi ne Perandorine Romake te Lindjes ( te ashtuquajtur Bizant). Iu imponua me shume popujve qe ishin nen sundimin e kesaj Perandorie. Ne menyra te ndryshme, kryesisht paqesore. Psh per kristianizimin e sllaveve te jugut njihet te jene bere predikime nga dy murgj bizantine, Cirili dhe Metodi. Pervec besimit fetar, Cirili njihet qe krijoi alfabetin cirilik ( i bazuar kryesisht ne ate grek -qe ishte gjuha zyrtare e Bizantit). Kristianizimi i bullgareve u be me force pasi keto fise pagane te ardhura nga thellesite e Kaukazit ( Vollga) kercenonin kufijte e Perandorise. Pas fitores mbi ta Perendori qe mori nofken "Bullgaroktoni" u afroi atyre paqe perkundrejt afrimit te tyre ne kristianizim.
Nuk njihet nje komb i vetem te kete bere kristianizimin e ketyre kombeve dhe konvertimin e tyre ne ortodokse. Perandoria Romake e Lindjes nuk ishte as shtet grek ( sic teorizojne greket), as shtet sllav. Bizanti u helenizua, por nuk ishte helen. Ishte shtet shumekombesh TEOKRATIK dhe aspak nacionalist. Nocioni komb per epoken qe flasim nuk ekzistonte si koncept ne ate kohe, pavaresisht se sot flasim me kompetence per greke, ilire, serbe, bullgare, ruse etj. Ne ate kohe ekzistonin vecse te krishtere dhe pagane( te pafe). Faktikisht Illiria ishte ne ate kohe e ndare ne disa shtete te bazuara me teper ne origjinen farefisnore ( psh fisi i ardianeve ishte nje shtet, ai i albaneve nje shtet). Greqia ishte e ndare ne disa qytet-shtete te cilat ne shumicen e kohes luftonin kunder njera tjetres me teper sesa kunder popujve johelene. Pra koncepti komb ne ate kohe ekzistonte vetem teorikisht si prejardhje e perbashket farefisnore, por praktikisht ishte dicka absurde. Psh teorikisht spartanet dhe athinasit ishin fise helene, por praktikisht luftonin njera-tjetren madje ne disa raste duke u bere aleate me perset, romaket etj. Dhe kjo vazhdoi derisa kristianizimi u be feja zyrtare e Perandorise Romake te Lindjes duke i bashkuar keta popuj e kombe nen ombrellen e emertuesit te perbashket fetar-ortodokse.

*
1 Perse Gjon Kastriotit akoma dhe sot e kesaj dite nuk i eshte gjetur origjina e vertete ose prejardhja dhe gjithashka ka ngelur ne formen e nje aludimi ose hipoteze, pra thuhet se eshte dibran ose matjan ose mund te jete nga trevat e Shqiperise se jugut?
Ajo qe dime eshte se gruan e ka pasur malazese dhe orthodokse por per Gjonin nuk dime asgje edhe sepse gruaja e tij ose farefisi i saj i perkiste nje populli tjeter.*

Sepse burime te ndryshme historianesh te kohes kane mendime te ndryshme persa i perket origjines se Gjon Kastriotit. Gjonit i njihej fillimisht si nje feudal i vogel qe kishte ne zoterim 2 fshatra ne krahinen e Dibres si dhe disa feude ne Mat. Ne kete rast eshte marre pronesia e ketyre fshatrave dhe feudeve per te "argumentuar" origjinen e tij. Por kur i biri, Gjergj Kastrioti beri Aleancen e prijesve shqiptare ne Lezhe ne 1444, nje pjese e ketyre princave ishin nga ajo qe njihet sot si Shqiperia e Jugut, asokohe pjese e shtetit "Despotat te Epirit". Kronikanet veneciane atehere e quajten Skenderbeun si "epirot" dhe pasardhes se Pirros se Epirit, gje qe i beri gjerat akoma me konfuze. Vete emri KASTRIOTI vjen nga fjala KASTRO- emertim grek i fjales Kala i huazuar nga fjala latine "castrum". Prapashtesa ioti 9 qe ndeshet dhe sot nder shqiptaret e arvanito-arbereshet) eshte nje shqiptarizim i paster qe tregon prejardhje vendore. Psh Delvinioti, sarandioti, lalioti, andreoti etj etj.
Si ka mundesi qe nje prijes shqiptar te kete pasur emer me origjine nga greqishtja? Asgje  per tu cuditur. Mos harrojme se greqishtja ishte gjuha zyrtare e Bizantit dhe si e tille ishte e mjaftperdorur nga te gjithe popujt qe jetonin nen sundimin bizantin. Te njejtin ndikim greqishtja ka pasur edhe ndaj serbishtes, bullgarishtes etj. Dhe ne keto vende akoma dhe sot e kesaj dite mund te gjesh emra ku rrenja e fjales ka origjine greke dhe prapashtesat karakteristike sllave "vic", "ov", "oski" etj. Shqipja dhe shqiptaret pra nuk kane bere perjashtim nga shumica.
Per gruan e Gjonit ( Vojsaven) dihet qe ishte serbe, jo malazeze. Dhe krushqite dhe dasmat ne ate kohe midis feudaleve te ndryshem beheshin per te perforcuar aleanca, per te kurorezuar bashkepunime midis tyre dhe feudaleve te tjere, per te qene garanci paqeje ose si tip "traktatesh mossulmimi". Pra nuk eshte aspak e cuditshme qe Gjoni te jete martuar me nje joshqiptare per nje nga arsyet te cilat permenda me siper. Ashtu sic vepronin dhe prijesit e tjere feudale ne gjithe Evropen, ashtu vepronin dhe ata shqiptare apo serbe. Fakti qe Gjon Kastrioti mori pjese perkrah serbeve kunder osmaneve ne betejen e Fushe Kosoves ne 1389 ne krye te 3000 apo 30 mije shqiptareve ( ketu burimet historike jane te ngaterruara) e perforcon mendimin tim te mesiperm. Ndoshta dasma e tij me Vojsaven ishte garanci per nje aleance shqiptaro-serbe ( te dy popuj te krishtere) kunder armikut te perbashket osman.

*2 Perse ne historine serbe shkruhet qe ne vitin 1389, sllavet serbe luftuan bashke me Millosh Obiliqin(i cili vrau sulltanin e I te perandorise osmane) ne Fushe Kosove nderkohe sipas llogjikes dhe ndonje argumenti te dale, thuhet se Millosh Obiliqi ka pasur privilegje nga sulltani dhe hyrje dhe dalje te lirshme ne vend fushimin e pushtuesve osmane si dhe kontakte me sulltanin, nderkohe qe ne Fushe Kosove nuk ka ndodhur nje lufte e tille por ajo ka qene pertej ose ne anen tjeter te nje mali shume te larte dhe te pakalueshem edhe sot e kesaj dite te quajtur Karpan(dicka e tille sepse nuk e mbaj mend momentalisht emrin e atij mali)(kam lexuar dicka rreth ketij materiali por nuk mund ta vertetetoj se mund te jete i sakte).*

Une e kam lexuar shume mire si historine serbe ashtu dhe demagogjine e tyre. Millosh Obilic mund te kete pasur privilegje nga sulltani. Ashtu si dhe Gjon Kastrioti pas shpalljes se tij si vasal i sulltanit pati dhe ai privilegjet e tija ( ruajti pronat, zoterimet etj). Megjithate, keta vasale te sulltanit ishin aq te privilegjuar saqe me rastin e pare iu kundervune sulltanit!!!! Mos harrojme se sulltani ia lejonte privilegjet dikujt vetem pasi kishte marre disa garanci nga ai. Psh nga Gjon Kastrioti pervec betimit, sulltani kishte marre peng te kater djemte e Gjonit, per te pasur garanci per besnikerine e tij.  Pengjet konfirmohen si nga historiane latine ashtu dhe nga ata osmane te kohes. Pra dhe Millosh Obilic mund te kete lene dicka peng tek sulltani, ndryshe nuk kishte per te gezuar asnje privilegj nga ai.
Ajo qe ka rendesi eshte se Beteja e Fushe Kosoves ne 1389 ka ndodhur. Konfirmohet nga burime historike si te krishtera, serbe dhe jo, por edhe nga burime osmane. Por nderkohe qe ka qene nje beteje ku u perplasen krishterimi dhe islami si fe, ajo paraqitet nga serbet si beteje per "liri" e serbeve kunder osmaneve. Mos harrojme se ne beteje moren pjese serbe ( rreth 60 mije) , shqiptare ( 3 ose 30 mije), kroate ( 15 mije) , boshnjake ( 10 mije) , vllehe dhe hungareze ( disa dhjetera mije). Konsensusi i perbashket i kesaj aleance ballkanike ishte ortodoksia. Fakti qe beteja u zhvillua ne Kosove dhe shumica e luftetareve ishin serbe shpjegohet me faktin se ne ate kohe jo vetem Kosova, por nje pjese e Ballkanit qendror ishte nen sundimin serb apo c 'kishte ngelur nga Perandoria famekeqe e Stefan Dushanit ( e cila 40 vjet me pare ne 1355 kishte arritur kulmin e shtrirjes se saj deri ne Athine, Peloponez pa permendur Selanikun, Maqedonine, Shqiperine etj). Pra Kosova ne ate kohe ishte nen sundimin serb dhe kercenohej nga osmanet te aneksohej.Pra shume e llogjikshme qe serbet te perbenin shumicen e ushtrise ne kete aleance ballkanike sepse ata do te humbisnin llogjikisht dhe privilegjet dhe territoret me te medha. Por kurresesi kjo beteje nuk eshte ajo qe paraqitet nga historianet serbe: Nje beteje per jete a vdekje per Serbine. Ishte nje aleance kombesh ballkanike  te krishtera ( ndoshta e vetmja ne historine e Ballkanit)  kunder kercenimit osman. Ndoshta merita serbe ka qene ne krijimin e kesaj aleance ( me ane te krushqive, premtimeve per aleance , kercenimeve etj), por kurresesi kjo merite u jep atyre te drejten te mohojne kontributin e popujve te tjere ne kete beteje dhe ta paraqisin si lufte serbo-osmane.

----------

